# Need an Idea



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 9, 2014)

I have these "scrap" pieces of Desert Ironwood Burl that are simply stunning (photo doesn't do them justice, and they are not sanded or wet or anything to make them look better.) I can't toss them, but I don't know what to do with them! 

The bigger piece is 6" x 1.25" x 7/16", and the smaller pieces are shy of 2" long by about 3/4" sq.

Any ideas?

http://i.Rule #2/bZNOZJn.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2014)

Knobs for the thicker ones and cut the long thin one into 1/8 thick Bookmatched inlay strips......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2014)

I end up with a lot of odd sizes like that as well, about the only thing I've figured out to use them for is knobs, like Mike said, or jewelry, so I will be keeping an eye on this thread...


----------



## BarbS (Apr 9, 2014)

As Barry mentions, jewelry on the smaller ones. This bauble kit is from Crafts Supply USA. For the longer piece, I'd resaw it in half and use it in a box top, or as a whole hinged lid. It's a beauty.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd go with Mike - knobs for the small pieces. I'd probably try and slice the larger piece into two and bookmatch it for a door or drawer front or lid for a small box.

Very nice pieces - I really really like that larger piece! I'd love to use something like that in a small box.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 9, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Knobs for the thicker ones and cut the long thin one into 1/8 thick Bookmatched inlay strips......



I wish I was able to do such flatwork as the great Mike does! Unfortunately that's beyond my current skill and tools. I think this would look really nice as part of a small box, as people have suggested (knobs and panel.)

The bauble has some merit for the smaller pieces. I'd still love to hear any other ideas people may have! One thing is for certain -- I'm not going to waste the wood!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2014)

Segmented work ? Not sure what you would pair it up with ?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

My idea would be to post this
"Free wood to whoever guesses the right number between 1 and 2 and each person gets 2guess "
Ok my guess are 1 and 2. 
This is where I wish I did other thinks than pens and calls and a few bowls and could use thin stuff. Anyway not many ideas from me but I felt like typing


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> My idea would be to post this
> "Free wood to whoever guesses the right number between 1 and 2 and each person gets 2guess "
> Ok my guess are 1 and 2.
> This is where I wish I did other thinks than pens and calls and a few bowls and could use thin stuff. Anyway not many ideas from me but I felt like typing



See, that's exactly what I'm feeling. I wish I had the ability to put this to use. My favorite idea so far is to make a small box with it, but I lack the skills and tools to do so.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife is wanting a box and I guess I'll have to start doing some research on how to bud one with turners tools. Lol. I have a box of thin cutoffs that I need to do something with


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> See, that's exactly what I'm feeling. I wish I had the ability to put this to use. My favorite idea so far is to make a small box with it, but I lack the skills and tools to do so.



The boxes I recently made, I made using only a table saw, a bandsaw (to cut one set of bookmatched panels - the other set was already cut), a sander, and a handful of clamps. Doesn't take a whole lot. And, having just completed my first two, small boxes are good skill builders. I'm hooked and can't wait to build more!



Tclem said:


> My wife is wanting a box and I guess I'll have to start doing some research on how to bud one with turners tools. Lol. I have a box of thin cutoffs that I need to do something with



After I get a few more boxes under my belt in way of practice so I can get better at it, if your wife is still wanting a box later this year, maybe we could work something out. That is, unless you figure out how to turn one, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> My wife is wanting a box and I guess I'll have to start doing some research on how to bud one with turners tools. Lol. I have a box of thin cutoffs that I need to do something with



Your box which is going out today has pretty much all boards in it. You can cut them into pen blanks or use them to build a box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2014)

Michael, you can use that thin piece of DIW as an inlay on a box top. With wood that figured, no fancy shape is really necessary just soften the corners a little. It's not too thin to resaw for book match but you better have a well-tuned saw to do it and be experienced with its use - I would say not to try it unless you know you can do it. For the other blanks if you don't want to relegate them to wine stoppers (I wouldn't) use them as knob/s on the box/es you use the inlay/s for. Apart from that you might consider trading the thin piece to a scroll sawyer for something you can use because they can incorporate it into something useful.


----------

